# Plasti Dip problems



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

yeah probably weather related or user error LOL


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

ha, yeah, i know what u mean, the weather is unusually cold today in south Texas, and now its breezy as ****, sucks i don't have a garage to work in, o well, might need to save this for another day


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Well here is Canada we got Snow on the ground and its cold. Can't wait for summer.


----------



## Atinnon (Mar 18, 2013)

Not sure if you have already fixed the problem or not but it being cold shouldnt be that much of a problem unless your below freezing lol. I did my plasti dip in 30 degree weather and it worked just fine. You stated that the nozzle was slightly clogged and caused clumping on the emblem, so i would clean the nozzle and back up a few inches and try again. if you spray to close to the emblem the dip will clump trust me. lemme know how it goes im pretty good at plasti dipping.


----------



## ShawnB (Feb 17, 2012)

When done spraying, always turn can upside down and spray for a few seconds so you only see a clear mist shoot out. If nozzle still clogs, take nozzle off and soak in paint thinner for a few mins. Never stick anything in nozzle to clear clog as it will destroy the sprayer with the way it spreads the paint....


----------



## GonKona (Feb 19, 2013)

Try putting the spray can in hot water between coats. That should stop the dip from clumping up when you spray.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You guys did not ask smurfenstein this ? .... He is the resident expert on plasti dipping the cruzen.
Give him a shout out at his new address..the one with the new Honor badge he drew up in his spare time between his plasti dipping peoples cars . You should see his steady handed multi colored creations of all sorts.....
Now if we can only get him to come off of that darn snow , he might just get 2 beer cans.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just wipe the the nozzle off after each use and shake the can before each use. No clump and no crappy nozzle clogs. Always test spray on something else before you start on your intended target. 

I don't recommend putting the nozzle in paint thinner. I don't recommend spraying it upside down either. You might be helping to remove the clogs but you're ejecting your propellant which is needed. 

The art of the rattle can is...well an art! You need practice. Luckily plastidip is very forgiving. Be sure to thoroughly clean the emblem first and use even swipes, don't hold the can on one spot for too long. If it's running because of gravity, hit it once or twice then wait 2 minutes and do another pass or two. repeat until done.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Dang ............Smurf must still be up on that darn snow covered mountain...


----------

